# Wood types to avoid when smoking



## bruce71 (Apr 19, 2015)

I was looking through the forums to determine the best woods to use for smoking, and it got me thinking.  What wood types are BAD to smoke with?


----------



## bluewhisper (Apr 19, 2015)

Conifers, railroad ties, phone poles, anything treated or painted. Nobody seems to use hackberry.


----------



## sota d (Apr 19, 2015)

I haven't seen a list of nonsmokable(I think I just made up a new word!) woods, but was wondering about Juniper. I have a treeline of Juniper trees and when I cut a dead branch with a power saw it smells wonderful! Anyone tried it?


----------



## bruce71 (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the replies.  In my further research on the subject, I found this...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/guide-for-woods-used-to-smoke-food

The bottom of the listing states what not to use.

I should have looked harder before I posed the question.


----------



## joe black (Apr 19, 2015)

Sota,  I think Juniper is a conifer and would be a creosote problem.  But be sure to save the berries to make Gin out of.   Joe


----------



## sota d (Apr 19, 2015)

Joe Black said:


> Sota, I think Juniper is a conifer and would be a creosote problem. But be sure to save the berries to make Gin out of. Joe


Thanks Joe, I did some research and found that it is used in some Scandinavian countries for smoking salmon. But, I also learned that there are about 30 varieties. Mine is a tree, so probably a conifer-won't chance it. Sure does smell good when cut though.


----------

